
Show HN: Hug 2 - timothycrosley
http://hug.rest/website/latest
======
detaro
Nice to see something make good use of python 3 type annotations!

I didn't see things like authentication/CORS/... mentioned in the docs, so it
probably is intended to deploy this behind some kind of API gateway taking
care of things like that? Or did I just miss it?

~~~
timothycrosley
Still working on docs for these pieces. hug does have support for
authentication and CORS, here's a simple basic authentication example:
[https://github.com/timothycrosley/hug/blob/develop/examples/...](https://github.com/timothycrosley/hug/blob/develop/examples/authentication.py)

Documentation is the projects highest priority at this point, as it has most
of the features people need when creating an API, is battle tested in several
production systems, and is highly configurable / extendable for anything
missing. We're taking the time now to write down all the "hows" and hope to
make video tutorials soon as well.

~~~
detaro
As a quick measure, you probably should have a simple feature list somewhere
obvious. The code snippets on the front page are nice, but only show tiny
aspects. Also, link to the example projects until docs are ready.

Right now it seems like a lot of great features are not presented at all.

